# Barista Express, 1st shot great, make another - terrible



## NiallH (5 mo ago)

Hi All,
New member with a new machine (4months old). Happy so far except one very annoying issue. 
Mostly use the double shot function. Make my first cup and generally fine, good extraction and a nice crema. 
Then I go to make a second cup within a minute or so of the first, complete opposite, pressure gauge max's out and a bare trickle of coffee comes out, less then a single shot and tastes bad. Really annoying problem if im trying to make more then one coffee at a time. Am I doing something wrong or an issue with the machine? Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

What is the machine ? are you dosing the same amount ? are you tamping harder ?


----------



## NiallH (5 mo ago)

Hi, machine is a Sage barista express and dosing and tamping are the same


----------

